# Job at Durham NC VA Hospital



## sorcha48 (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone work at the Durham VA hospital?  I have been trying to get a job there and never hear back.

I have 3 years of coding and e/m experience.  What am I missing?

Is there really jobs there?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 14, 2013)

Have you been granted an interview yet? If so, you could contact the interviewer and ask what it was about your interview that they decided not to go with you.

If you've only just submitted a resume, I'd suggest that you take another look at your resume. You do have experience, but maybe there is something else in your resume that is causing them to not call you. Is your resume clear and easy to read? Any spelling or grammatical errors? 

What does the job description say? Do you have those qualifications? If not, they're not going to consider you. Also, since this is a VA hospital, the billing is different. If you weren't aware of that, they may not take the chance to hire you. 

Are there even any job postings? Sometimes there are only internal job postings, and you won't be privy to those. If there are public postings, then look at the job description. Using the same language that they do, tailor your resume and cover letter to include those qualifications that you do have--but in their words. This is a trick that sometimes can get you an interview, at the very least. 

Make sure you're sending your resume in the correct format to the correct place. If you're sending a hard copy and they want an e-file, I guarantee your hard copy has made it to the shredding bin. Nowadays, most employers need to do all of their recruiting process online, and you don't want it to appear that already you can't follow directions. 

If there are no job postings, you can send a million resumes, and you probably won't even be notified. I suggest you get in touch with your local AAPC chapter, attend meetings and see if you can meet someone who already works there. That way you can ask about what the workplace is like, what kinds of jobs are available, what the culture is like and whether or not you have the qualifications to be considered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sorcha48 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions.

I have been billing for Medicare/Medicaid almost exclusively.  How does the billing work with the VA?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's a great opportunity to do your research. Make yourself an expert on the topic. This way when you do have an interview, you'll be able not only to answer questions, but ask some knowledgable questions of your own. 

The very wise coder who taught me to code always used to say to me---look it up, then you'll remember it.  

Check out www.va.gov. Also, Google "Veterans Administration Billing Guidelines"

Good luck.


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 21, 2013)

VA is not like private sector hospitals.  Coders come from all backgrounds, with coding responsibilities including all physician, hospital outpatient, hospital inpatient, and a variety of other settings.

Honestly, sometimes the rules that apply outside do not apply within VA.  This includes the hiring process as well.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Nov 25, 2013)

Did you apply on USAJobs.GOV, or one of the VA websites?? The Goverment screens the Resumes, so your Resume may not be getting there due to the way your Resume is Worded. You also have to understand, If someone has Governement background or wants to transfer from in the VA or another Military Base, they will always take them first. Military and VA have there own Coding world so to speak.


----------

